# Celebrity crushes?



## Cottonball (Aug 15, 2010)

Post. Photo's please.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Eric Halvorsen</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Stephen Gomez</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Christopher Drew</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 15, 2010)

Don't have anyway.

But I feel like rating their looks.

First guy: Ew, blemishes. -5/10
Second guy: Don't really like him, but he's okay. 4/10
Third guy: Again, blemishes, and his hair is a little weird. -2/10


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 15, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Aug 15 2010, 11:02:36 PM]Don't have anyway.
> 
> But I feel like rating their looks.
> 
> ...


Who case about blemishes?


{as im the one saying it without none..]


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 15, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Alyse Harris</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>


----------



## Elliot (Aug 15, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Alyse Harris</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like that celebrity. 

I don't have one. :O


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 15, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Alyse Harris</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isnt that you..?



FUUUUU A MONROE.. 

I want one.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 15, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://media.photobucket.com/image/christopher%20drew/Rebelchick4081/favorite.jpg?o=18 http://media.photobucket.com/image/christopher%20drew/MuuhhKenzieee3345/CHRISTOFERRRRDREW.jpg?o=111 http://media.photobucket.com/image/christopher%20drew/3dgJbLuver/NeverShoutNeverChrisDrew.jpg?o=93</div>

asdfghjkl;' 

Christofer Drew <3333 

EDIT: *censored.2.0*, you can't see them.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 15, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope.

it's my female form. :3


----------



## Gnome (Aug 15, 2010)

those pictures make me want to punch babies.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 15, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> those pictures make me want to punch babies.


ujealous.


----------



## Micah (Aug 15, 2010)

Too lazy to post actual pictures so I'll just post links to them. <3

David Lambert

David Henrie/ Lucy Hale

Sterling Knight

Jen Ledger

Korey Cooper

John Cooper


----------



## Princess (Aug 15, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Too lazy to post actual pictures so I'll just post ]David Lambert[/url]
> 
> David Henrie/ Lucy Hale
> 
> ...


DAVID LAMBERT IS LIKE MY..
HES MINE K?


----------



## Micah (Aug 15, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't make me fight you for him.


----------



## Princess (Aug 15, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ololol what about that person who makes your heart flu..

;P


----------



## Micah (Aug 15, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Princess (Aug 15, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You you don't eh? Maybe a name will refresh your memory. Hmm? ;D


----------



## Micah (Aug 15, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think that will be necessary.

Heh, Pally, you don't count. You're not a celebrity). XD


----------



## Princess (Aug 15, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(D) Don't make me kick you out of the box again.


----------



## twinkinator (Aug 15, 2010)

What box?


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 15, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Justin Bieber

Problem, TBT?</div>


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 15, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Justin Bieber
> 
> Problem, TBT?</div>


ugay/achick, bro? !


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 15, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Too lazy to post actual pictures so I'll just post ]David Lambert[/url]
> 
> David Henrie/ Lucy Hale
> 
> ...


Arn't you a boy..


ugay?


----------



## Rawburt (Aug 15, 2010)

None, I don't care about celebrities.


----------



## Princess (Aug 15, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guys can have celeb crushes on guys and not be gay too you know.


----------



## Micah (Aug 15, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that.


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 16, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm both ;_;


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 16, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then im going to have a girl crush on Jess Bowen!







And I kind of look like her.. and never noticed.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 16, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Aug 15 2010, 11:02:36 PM]Don't have anyway.
> 
> But I feel like rating their looks.
> 
> ...


Why are you rating guys on their looks?


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 16, 2010)

eminem <33
ive always thought, even when i was like 7, that eminem was *censored.3.0*in SEXY 






alex gaskarth is also sexy, but eminem is sexier (;


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 16, 2010)

/thread is full of camwhores

Anyways, I don't really love any celebrities.


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 16, 2010)

Yay for me for liking foreign celebrities! 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Lee Sungmin <33333</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Lee Taemin</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Ha.


----------



## Mr. L (Aug 16, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Ayumi Hamasaki</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

<3 :3


----------



## Marcus (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## muffun (Aug 16, 2010)

I like Mila Kunis.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kind of an iffy picture but eh.</div>


----------



## Liv (Aug 16, 2010)

OMGZ! I think Justin Bieber is so hawt! He's like a little baby! Baby Baby Baby ohhh! I <3 him! He's so cute! His little baby voice. I'm gonna marry him when I'm older!

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

REALITY CHECK! (I'm sorry I had to do that... ) Anyway, I'm not a fan of him nor do I think he's hawt... this is who I think is sexy and adorable.


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Jasper from Twilight guys. I adore him.


----------



## Yokie (Aug 16, 2010)

Pamela Anderson. No seriously, I don't have one. C:


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 16, 2010)

Bob the builder


----------



## Princess (Aug 16, 2010)

If we can say forgein celebs..
I pick Salman Khan & King Khan. Oh yeah. B)

But really.. Andrew VanWyngarden from MGMT & Rostam B. from Vampire Weekend.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 16, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHH

SHIIIIIIIIT.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 16, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> I like Mila Kunis.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


good call

better pic
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## SilentHopes (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't remember. :S


----------



## Nate (Aug 16, 2010)

Miranda Kerr






Tom 'Tsquared' Taylor


----------



## Ron Swanson (Aug 16, 2010)

Zooey Deschanel. <3


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 16, 2010)

Courtnee said:
			
		

> eminem <33
> ive always thought, even when i was like 7, that eminem was *censored.3.0*in SEXY
> 
> 
> ...


O god Eminem is like bald...


But he's the only really decent rapper I would listen to. And by that I mean only his old songs.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 16, 2010)

Miku said:
			
		

> Yay for me for liking foreign celebrities!
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Lee Sungmin <33333</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


I like the first guy.  :]


----------



## Thunder (Aug 16, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> those pictures make me want to punch babies.


You better do it before i eat 'em.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 16, 2010)

Don't forget.

http://a2.vox.com/6a00c22521f4da8e1d00cd97198f2a4cd5-500pi 

<33


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 16, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Don't forget.
> 
> http://a2.vox.com/6a00c22521f4da8e1d00cd97198f2a4cd5-500pi
> 
> <33


Looks manly.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 16, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


iknorite


----------



## David (Aug 16, 2010)

VANESSA!

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Elisha Cuthbert

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Jen Ledger

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Mr. L (Aug 16, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> VANESSA!
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


 :X I gotta punch some babies now as well.


----------



## Rocketman (Aug 16, 2010)

Too many. It'd be unfair to say there's only like three. Although I do think I prefer brown eyes over anything.


----------



## David (Aug 16, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you gay?


----------



## Mr. L (Aug 16, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I just hate your taste of women.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 16, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


iwasabouttoaskthesamethingtoyou.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 16, 2010)

<3


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 16, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> <3


Not a real celebrity, but.. OBBY.


----------



## David (Aug 16, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better than that Jap. chick you posted.


----------



## Elliot (Aug 16, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a feeling you would pick vanessa xP.


----------



## Princess (Aug 16, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> If we can say forgein celebs..
> I pick Salman Khan & King Khan. Oh yeah. B)
> 
> But really.. Andrew VanWyngarden from MGMT & Rostam B. from Vampire Weekend.


Forgot pictures O:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Andrewwww</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Rostam</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">




</div>


----------



## David (Aug 16, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love Vanessa. <3


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 16, 2010)

Eric Halvorsen, my favorite photo of him..


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 16, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Eric Halvorsen, my favorite photo of him..


wyadsihjmaksmflsdADSLFD,FsiaJDMKALWR93QOAKFWSZCFFF

<3


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 16, 2010)

*<big><big><big><3</big></big></big>*


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 16, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> *<big><big><big><3</big></big></big>*


xD

If I were to pick my favorite female celeb..

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?pid=6321346&id=337464006223&ref=fbx_album

Aya Hirano [:


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 16, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My fave girl is Jess Bowen.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 16, 2010)

Kelsi. That looks just *censored.3.0*ing like you.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 16, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Kelsi. That looks just *censored.3.0*ing like you.


I know xD


----------



## Ricano (Aug 16, 2010)

Hayden Panettiere.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 16, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> *<big><big><big><3</big></big></big>*


Old Spice! <3


----------



## Elliot (Aug 16, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> *<big><big><big><3</big></big></big>*


OBBY <3


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 16, 2010)

<3


----------



## John102 (Aug 16, 2010)

Do porn stars count as celebrities?


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 16, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Do porn stars count as celebrities?


Meh I guess.


----------



## Micah (Aug 16, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. No they don't.


----------



## Rocketman (Aug 16, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Technically...they do. But it's not like you need talent to be a celebrity nowadays.  T_T  I wouldn't say they count.


----------



## Kiley (Aug 16, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> If we can say forgein celebs..
> I pick Salman Khan & King Khan. Oh yeah. B)


THAT NOSE

Anyways, Michael Cera, Dave Knudson (mtb), Stephen Paul Manderson, and C-Swizzle.


----------



## Princess (Aug 16, 2010)

Kiley said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD Oh yeah I forgot Michael Cera<3

Annnnnnd Tom Felton. o m g<3


----------



## Micah (Aug 16, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Kiley said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Michael Cera, yes.

Tom Felton, no.


----------



## David (Aug 16, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like your sig, loved the new intro.. Ben's pretty creative in that sense.


----------



## kalinn (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't think I have any...


----------



## Princess (Aug 16, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shuddap and let me crush on whoever kay?


----------



## Numner (Aug 16, 2010)

I have a crush on Trace Cyrus

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 16, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> I have a crush on Trace Cyrus
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


O god.


He look like horse.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Aug 16, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Metro Stable.


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 16, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay for you! -high-fives- He's so talented at a lot of things besides dancing and singing. .u.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 16, 2010)

<3


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Aug 16, 2010)

Andrew VanWyngarden <3

And some others, but I forgot. =c


----------



## Caius (Aug 17, 2010)

Monica Bellucci.


----------



## merinda! (Aug 17, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Tom Felton</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Jeremy Kapone</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Megan Gale</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

;D


----------



## Mr. L (Aug 17, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha, oh wow.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh, and:


----------



## Ron Swanson (Aug 17, 2010)

HNNNNNNNGHHHH.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Gonna say this to Ellen Page when I meet her, AND SHE WILL SAY YES.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Kiley (Aug 17, 2010)

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> HNNNNNNNGHHHH.


"I HAD A CRUSH ON ELLEN PAGE BUT HER BELLY TURNED ME OFF"
xD ily Trevor.
But you have really good taste in girls.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Aug 17, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>MARRY ME.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
;__________;


----------



## Thunder (Aug 17, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


David's taste in girls ain't that bad =p I gotta admit some'a them are attractive in the least, not ugly to the extreme of punching babies :T

And hey, the proper term is "Japanese chick" >:/


----------



## Princess (Aug 17, 2010)

When Trevor wants casual sex with Ellen Page

fap lol

xD


----------



## Ron Swanson (Aug 17, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> When Trevor wants casual sex with Ellen Page
> 
> fap lol
> 
> xD


You bet. ;D

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>MARRY ME TOO, WE SHARE THE SAME INTEREST.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Mary Elizabeth Winstead. <3

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
WHY IS KRISTEN BELL SO CUTE, OMG. ;___;


----------



## Muh Pit (Aug 17, 2010)

CHERYL FERGISON


MMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 17, 2010)

does no one else think eminem is attractive?


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 17, 2010)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> CHERYL FERGISON
> 
> 
> MMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 17, 2010)

Courtnee said:
			
		

> does no one else think eminem is attractive?


He bald, no thanks.


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 17, 2010)

hes not bald. he has a buzz cut


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 17, 2010)

Courtnee said:
			
		

> hes not bald. he has a buzz cut


Still ew.


----------



## Shinykiro (Aug 17, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Bill Kaulitz <3</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Jack E. Strify</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Kiro Cullen</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Aoi from Ayabie</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Sunny from SNSD</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Don't hate. <3


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 17, 2010)

Shinykiro said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Bill Kaulitz <3</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arn't you a girl?


ugay?


----------



## Shinykiro (Aug 17, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Shinykiro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All of them are guys except Sunny.

I'm bisexual.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 17, 2010)

Shinykiro said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhhh


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 17, 2010)

Shinykiro said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Bill Kaulitz <3</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah~ I love Sunny! She's my fave in SNSD.


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 17, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Shinykiro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hearing this from the girl who likes feminine guys is just too funny.


----------



## kalinn (Aug 17, 2010)

Those are guys? O.O


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 17, 2010)

kalinn said:
			
		

> Those are guys? O.O


I'm guessing most of them are J-Rock dudes. J-Rock dudes usually look like girls. o.o


----------



## Gnome (Aug 17, 2010)

Shinykiro said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gee gee gee baby baby baby


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 17, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Shinykiro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You forgot another "gee" 

(ogodwhat'swrongwitme)


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 17, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 17, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hush, Peteski's.


----------



## Shinykiro (Aug 26, 2010)

I like you guys. ;u;


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 26, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> <3


qft


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 26, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ron Swanson (Aug 26, 2010)

Hayden Panetirre.
Ali Larter.
Emilie de Ravin.
Evangeline Lilly. 

OMG. <333333


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 26, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 26, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 26, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 26, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ricano (Aug 26, 2010)

Mae Whitman:


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 26, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Princess (Aug 26, 2010)

Lol Steve Gonsalves
Not much of a celebrity but..he's adorable


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 26, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">






			
				Psychonaut said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








</div>

EDIT: Spoilers please


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 26, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">






			
				FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








</div>

EDIT: Spoilers please


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 26, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Micah ruined our fun.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">






			
				Psychonaut said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Numner (Aug 26, 2010)

Boxxy was actually trolling and was not weaboo-adhd-gaialoving-loltalking and wore too much makeup, but was depressed and solemn

:c


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh, and Aaron Johnson in Kickass, but only in Kickass. XD (he grew a beard irl :c)


----------



## Zombie (Aug 26, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Katy Perry</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Kanye West</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Rihanna</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Emma Watson</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Jason Derulo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Natalia Kills</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

I have a lot of crushes OK?


----------



## Mino (Aug 26, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Natalie Friggin' Portman</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 26, 2010)

I also think Christina Grimmie's very pretty.
Zeldaxlove64 on YouTube.


----------



## Shinykiro (Aug 27, 2010)

Zombie said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Katy Perry</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're all so mainstream..


----------



## Nic (Aug 27, 2010)

How much you guys bet that Sam is going to get banned in a month?


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 27, 2010)

Shinykiro said:
			
		

> Zombie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the first thing I thought.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 27, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> Boxxy *was actually trolling* and was not weaboo-adhd-gaialoving-loltalking and wore too much makeup, but was depressed and solemn
> 
> :c


your point?


----------



## Colour Bandit (Aug 28, 2010)

Can't be bothered to post pics right now.

Matt Smith
Benedict Cumberbatch
Hayley Williams
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Ugh, these crushes have huge age differences...CURSE YOU CLASSIC 'WHO!!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Peter Davison
Colin Baker
Seriously, is my mind playing a sick joke on me!?</div>


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 28, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> How much you guys bet that Sam is going to get banned in a month?


You won that bet.


----------



## Zombie (Aug 28, 2010)

Mr. Phoenix said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :r  :r


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 28, 2010)

Zombie said:
			
		

> Mr. Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It said you were banned.


----------



## Zombie (Aug 28, 2010)

Mr. Phoenix said:
			
		

> Zombie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know.  :veryhappy:


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 28, 2010)

zombie is the zombies?????? !


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 28, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> zombie is the zombies?????? !


uhoh


----------



## Zombie (Aug 28, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> zombie is the zombies?????? !


Zombie  = SAMwich


----------



## Rawburt (Aug 28, 2010)

Zombie said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to see you still like to hang out with us homophobes.  B)


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 28, 2010)

Zombie said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but zombie was already disabled, and is now posting.  whut.


----------



## Zombie (Aug 28, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Zombie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Magic, I know.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 28, 2010)

Zombie said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 28, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Zombie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.3.0*ing account disabling, how does it work?


----------



## Micah (Sep 4, 2010)

I was watching Camp Rock 2 tonight (if anyone is wondering, I have younger siblings  ) and I noticed how cute Meaghan Martin is. Her smile is gorgeous. ;D

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Blonde</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Brunette</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

She's starring in Mean Girls 2 next year alongside Jennifer Stone. Definitely gonna have to go see that, lol.


----------



## OJ. (Sep 4, 2010)

Um... I suppose you only wanted "celebrities" as in people nobody knows of but you... so no.

And Peekab00m, I suppose you took those "photo's" yourself, if you're so great at photography.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 4, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> I was watching Camp Rock 2 tonight (if anyone is wondering, I have younger siblings  ) and I noticed how cute Meaghan Martin is. Her smile is gorgeous. ;D
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Blonde</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


first one's like a zombie D:

second one's like much better


----------



## Zachary (Sep 4, 2010)

Haha, Peekabooms crushes are so damn ugly.


----------



## OJ. (Sep 4, 2010)

Zack said:
			
		

> Haha, Peekabooms crushes are so damn ugly.


This


----------



## Gnome (Sep 4, 2010)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> CHERYL FERGISON
> 
> 
> MMMMMMMMMMMMMM


only valid post in this thread.


dat ass.

mmmmm


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 4, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> I was watching Camp Rock 2 tonight (if anyone is wondering, I have younger siblings  ) and I noticed how cute Meaghan Martin is. Her smile is gorgeous. ;D
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Blonde</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


BRUNETTE. ;D
And FFFFFF, I forgot to watch it.


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 5, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> I was watching Camp Rock 2 tonight (if anyone is wondering, I have younger siblings  ) and I noticed how cute Meaghan Martin is. Her smile is gorgeous. ;D
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Blonde</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


She looks better as a brunette.


----------



## Mr. L (Sep 5, 2010)

Zombie said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, at least you're not constantly rambling on about Lady Gaga.


----------



## Cottonball (Sep 22, 2010)

Oli Skyes ..


whhhhat


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 23, 2010)

no 

i don't have a crush or anything


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 23, 2010)

Originally I said I liked Lee Sungmin, now Lee Taemin's the shet.
I can't resist his popping skills when he dances.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

THAT STARE.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 23, 2010)

is that a boy or a girl


----------



## Micah (Sep 23, 2010)

It's a guy.


----------



## Zombie (Sep 23, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Zombie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shut the *censored.3.0* up.


----------



## Mino (Sep 23, 2010)

Zombie said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 23, 2010)

crazyredd45 said:
			
		

> is that a boy or a girl


Boy.
What? Did you think I was bi? D:<
Naw. It's okay. Many non-fans of SHINee thinks he's a girl.


----------



## Zangy (Sep 23, 2010)

Quzazazo Smith, the famous singer


----------

